# RPETILIA New Reptile Shop



## darton exotics (May 23, 2009)

REPTILIA will be opening shortly at Towngate, Ossett, West Yorkshire. This is a brand new shop in the heart of Ossett owned and operated by reptile enthusiasts . We will be stocking a large range of reptile livestock, dry goods along with live and frozen foods. We have relocated from Barnsley in South Yorkshire to the new larger premises in Ossett to allow for a greater range of stock. We have invested heavily allowing ourselves to fully fit out the shop in new vivs, fittings and stock, with a large range of Reptiles, Fish, Amphibians, Birds and Small Animals along with a full range of accessories and housing. This is a shop for the reptile keeper new or old either exprienced or just starting out, we are here to offer help and advice with a service 2nd to none. We offer more than just a shop with holiday boarding, kids parties, educational talks, egg incubation, nail clipping and animal sexing as just a few of our services. Also new to the shop will be our own range of reptile backgrounds, hides and equipment that we design and manufacture ourselves with each piece being individual and unique. We will be open for buisness at the beginning of September. Come along have a look and a chat you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## zippy10 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, very happy to hear about another shop in West Yorkshire. I will definitely come over and have a look. Do you have an opening date? I am in Halifax so not far at all.


----------



## darton exotics (May 23, 2009)

*new shop*

Hiya, we are hoping to be open early September, as soon as we know our opening date we will post it on the forum. Got loads of new stock arriving this week, exciting stuff


----------



## zippy10 (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you expect to have any sand boas?


----------



## darton exotics (May 23, 2009)

*Reptilia open this week!!*

We will be opening our doors this weekend, we are still waiting on further deliveries but will be happy for people to come and have a look around. Will be nice to see ya's :2thumb:


----------



## darton exotics (May 23, 2009)

*opening!!*

As part of our opening offers weare able to give away a free box of livefood to all our customers who spend £5 or more. Be quick as we have limited stock


----------



## Maven (Sep 7, 2011)

*WARNING ABOUT THIS SO CALLED WELL ESTABLISHED BUSINESS - I AM STILL WAITING FOR MY ORDER AFTER 3 MONTHS & I'VE BEEN CHASING THEM UP BUT THEY DON'T WANT TO KNOW!*

I might have to pop in just resolve the issue I have with your 'well established' business, formally The Pet Shop Darton whom I placed an order with 3 months ago! Many phone calls later & no return calls may I add (even though my number was taken every time & a return call promised) I was left to call yet again to be told you have moved location & the new owner (who sounds a lot like someone who fobbed me off where my order was before) of your old store is fed up of getting calls complaining about your service. After checking your website for new contact details & finding no phone number I was left to send emails, yet again for no reason as you do not reply. Is this what you call good service, after being a shop manager for the last 6 years myself I would not be of that opinion. I would not recomend you to anyone & would warn potential customers of the dire/non existent online service you operate or in my case don't. Where were my return calls? Where were my return emails? Where is my product? Would it be so hard to email customers with outstanding orders of your change of business location? Why are your staff inadequate of tracking orders & being helpfull via phone conversations? Will you now deal with my complaint now it is within public view? Why are there only negative reviews of you business on any review or local business search sites? Have you moved & re-branded to run from your problems? All these questions I still wait to be answered!

To things sum up here is my message to all the people who read this -
DO NOT TRUST THIS RETAILER - DO NOT ORDER ONLINE WITH THEM


----------



## fluffyboa (Aug 31, 2006)

It is unfortunate that you have had a bad experience with this shop, i can say i have had quite a few dealings with them and have always found them to be honest and sincere and really do seem to be genuine enthusiasts and not just another shop jumping on the reptile bandwagon.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Maven said:


> *WARNING ABOUT THIS SO CALLED WELL ESTABLISHED BUSINESS - I AM STILL WAITING FOR MY ORDER AFTER 3 MONTHS & I'VE BEEN CHASING THEM UP BUT THEY DON'T WANT TO KNOW!*
> 
> I might have to pop in just resolve the issue I have with your 'well established' business, formally The Pet Shop Darton whom I placed an order with 3 months ago! Many phone calls later & no return calls may I add (even though my number was taken every time & a return call promised) I was left to call yet again to be told you have moved location & the new owner (who sounds a lot like someone who fobbed me off where my order was before) of your old store is fed up of getting calls complaining about your service. After checking your website for new contact details & finding no phone number I was left to send emails, yet again for no reason as you do not reply. Is this what you call good service, after being a shop manager for the last 6 years myself I would not be of that opinion. I would not recomend you to anyone & would warn potential customers of the dire/non existent online service you operate or in my case don't. Where were my return calls? Where were my return emails? Where is my product? Would it be so hard to email customers with outstanding orders of your change of business location? Why are your staff inadequate of tracking orders & being helpfull via phone conversations? Will you now deal with my complaint now it is within public view? Why are there only negative reviews of you business on any review or local business search sites? Have you moved & re-branded to run from your problems? All these questions I still wait to be answered!
> 
> ...


 
this is the biggest load of **** ever. i went in last weekend and i was very impressed. allthe vivs and tanks wer spot on looked brilliant all livestock looked healthy. very good priced, the frozen food looks healthy and nice and the poeple that run it are nice as well. think it was mark and Deberah??? sorry if i got it wrong

dont take any notice of the above post id strongly reccomend them


----------



## Oli19 (Aug 21, 2010)

I got my first Crestie from here yesterday, and i'm well chuffed, every time i've been in they have been really helpful and professional. Cant praise them enough, especially when you look at the other C**P reptile shops in Wakefield its about time we got one that can give good advice and keep there animals in the best possible environment!.


----------

